# Sind Videospiele Kulturgut?



## Hobsbawm (21. März 2011)

Hallo an alle Mitbuffies da draußen,

ich schreibe gerade für die Göttinger Studentenzeitung "Augusta" einen Artikel darüber, ob Videospiele als Kulturgut (wie Filme, Bücher, etc.) zu verstehen sind - auch als Ansatz zur Killerspiele-Frage. Daher habe ich obige Umfrage erstellt und würde mich freuen, wenn möglichst viele User daran teilnehmen würden. Kommentare sind ebenfalls gern gesehen.

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2011)

Ich würde sagen dass nur einige Spiele ein Kulturgut sind.

Es gibt einige Spiele die nicht nur auf spaß aus sind, sondern andere auch auf Emotionaler Ebene begegnen.

Ein Beispiel ist Final Fantasy X

Die Geschichte hat mich mitgerissen, mich mitleiden lassen und es waren auch lustige Momente dabei.

Ich hoffe dieser Thread wird bleiben, hoffentlich hast du ZAM um Erlaubnis gebeten. Ich werde es aber nicht melden ^^

Edit: Das Beispiel mit Final Fantasy X muss nicht jeden so gehen. Einige könnten dabei anderes gedacht haben.


----------



## Piti49 (21. März 2011)

Ich denke auch das nur gewisse Spiele als Kulturgut gelten können.

Jedes kann hier ja nicht zählen, es ist wie bei Gemälden, nur die wirklich guten Bilder gehören dazu, aber das was ein 16 Jähriger aus Langeweile macht eher nicht.

In viele Spielen werden Emotionen, besser wie in Filmen übermittelt. Einige Spiele strotzen nur so vor Künstlerischer Darstellung und Kreativität.


Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre sind sich heut zu Tage schon sehr viele Künstler und Professoren deren bewusst


----------



## Asayur (21. März 2011)

Videospiele sind auf jeden Fall ein Kulturgut, Spiele im allgemeinen sind ja auch ein Kulturgut, wenn man diese aussen Vor lassen würde, müsste man auch sagen:
Musik ist ein Kulturgut, nur *hier Musikrichtung einfügen* nicht, weil *hier absurden Grund einfügen*


----------



## Kafka (21. März 2011)

Ja Videospiele sind ein Kulturgut, vergleichbar mit Büchern. Sowohl Videospiele, als auch Bücher gibt es in verschiedensten Arten (von Genre her) und soziemlich jeder hat bestimmte Lieblinge oder man sie garnicht. Jedes Videospiel erzählt auch eine Geschichte, auch wenn die bei einigen Spielen eher am Rande zu tragen kommt (Selbst in jeden Egoshoter gibt es einen Grund dafür, das man sich gegenseitig abknallt). Oder in einigen Spielen erschafft man sogar seine eigene Welt und spielt ggf sogar mit der Evolution rum (siehe Spor), solche Spiele kann man getrost mit leichten Fachbüchern assoziieren (Denn man muss diese Welt bzw seine Möglichkeiten kennen und verstehen, damit die geschaffene Welt bzw Kreaturen auch funktionieren).

Wobei Online Rollenspiele einen etwas anderen Stellenwert einnehmen, die verbinden die oben gegannten Optionen dazu noch mit einer Art Sozialen Netzwerk, wodurch es eher direkt dem Internet zu zuschreiben ist (Sovern man das Internet als Kulturgut ansieht bzw Weltkulturgut).


So ich hoffe ich konnte dir mit meiner Meinung bissal weiter helfen^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. März 2011)

Man sollte sich zuerst mal überlegen, was ein Kulturgut sein soll. Ursprünglich sind das Gegenstände oder Objekte, die irgendeinen archäologischen, historischen, literarischer, wissenschaftlicher oder künstlerischer Wert haben. 

Wenn man den Begriff "Kultur" im Wortsinn verwendet, dann soll dieser Gegenstein auch stellvertretend für die jeweilige Kultur stehen. Es soll etwas sein, woran man genau erkennt, wem dieser Gegenstand zuzuordnen ist. 

Beispiel: Das letzte Abendmahl von Leonardo da Vinci - ein Kulturgut, man sieht sofort, aus welcher Zeit und von welchem Ort es stammt: Aus der florentischen Malerei der frühen Renaissance.

Gilt das auch nur irgendwie für Spiele? Es ist doch egal, ob ein Spiel in Europa, den USA oder Asien entwickelt wird. Daran merkt man keinen Unterschied. Es kommt doch nur darauf an, für welche Zielgruppe es gedacht ist. Also sind Spiele kaum Kulturgut.


----------



## Konov (21. März 2011)

Hobsbawm schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Mitbuffies da draußen,
> 
> ich schreibe gerade für die Göttinger Studentenzeitung "Augusta" einen Artikel darüber, ob Videospiele als Kulturgut (wie Filme, Bücher, etc.) zu verstehen sind - auch als Ansatz zur Killerspiele-Frage. Daher habe ich obige Umfrage erstellt und würde mich freuen, wenn möglichst viele User daran teilnehmen würden. Kommentare sind ebenfalls gern gesehen.
> 
> Danke schonmal im Voraus.



Kurz und knapp: Ja Computer- und Videospiele sind Kulturgut, genau wie Bücher und Filme.

btw, Gruß aus Göttingen nach Göttingen!!!


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2011)

Genehmigt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. März 2011)

Hmm... Videospiele "an sich" vielleicht, aber doch kein bestimmtes Spiel im Einzelnen.
Und in der westlichen Welt wäre ich mir da auch nicht so sicher. In England ist es völlig normal, dass man mit 80 "Gamer" ist - die Oma meiner Partnerin spielt begeistert mit ihrer Wii und ihrem NDS und es ist furzegal, ob Du Kleinkind oder Tattergreis bist, in England wird gezockt. Es ist wie ein Nintendo-Werbespot. Ob man deshalb schon von Kulturgut sprechen kann, weiß ich nicht.

In Japan gibt es ganze Themenparks, die Videospielen gewidmet sind. Als Sega dort in den 80ern das Master System und das Spiel "Zillion" hypen wollte, wurde kurzerhand eine Anime-Serie dazu gebastelt. Die Sendung Takeshi's Castle (1986-1989) nutzte viele verschiedene Musikstücke aus Videospielen, wie z.B. den Commando-Titelsong (C64). Und es ist auch völlig normal, dass sich dort Menschen schick anziehen und statt in die Oper oder ins Theater einfach mal auf ein Konzert gehen, bei dem ausschließlich Videospiel-Musik gespielt wird. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA79eJ8wlhY

Ich glaube, davon sind wir noch ein Stückweit entfernt, aber in Japan gehören Videospiele schon lange ganz klar zur Kultur und sind damit wohl auch Kulturgut.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gilt das auch nur irgendwie für Spiele? Es ist doch egal, ob ein Spiel in Europa, den USA oder Asien entwickelt wird. Daran merkt man keinen Unterschied.



Natürlich merkt man den Unterschied. Vor allem im grafischen Stil erkennt man sehr häufig die Unterschiede und kann daraus oftmals ableiten aus welchem Bereich Spiel XY kommt. Auch in Sachen Story, Action etc. erkennt man sehr oft unterschiedliche Ausrichtungen der einzelnen Kontinente/Länder. 

@ Topic selbst:

Ja, Videospiele gehören zu einer neuartigen Form von Kulturgut. Auch Spiele, die nur auf den Spielspaß aus sind gehören für mich dazu, denn sie sind auch im bestimmten Sinne Kunst und Kultur. Klar, Spiele, die eine tiefere Botschaft mit sich bringen ordnet man da eher ein, aber auch andere Spiele gehören meiner Meinung nach in den Bereich des Kulturguts.


----------



## Asayur (21. März 2011)

Gerade Indie Spiele sind auf jeden Fall, man siehe sich nur Braid an oder auch Chime, dessen Umsatz gespendet wurde.


----------



## Konov (21. März 2011)

Sicherlich ist das mit dem Videospiel-Kulturgut momentan noch in einem frühen Stadium, aber Spieleserien die auf eine besondere kulturelle Ausprägung hindeuten können, erfüllen den Bestand eines "kulturguts" sicherlich schon.

Beispiele wären die Metal Gear Solid und Final Fantasy Reihe, die eindeutig als japanisches Kulturgut bezeichnet werden können.
Die Siedler Reihe könnte man z.B. auch als deutsches Kulturgut bezeichnen.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. März 2011)

Ich hab zwar für das "Ja ohne aber" gevoted, bin aber der Meinung, dass die Allgemeinheit in Deutschland noch weit davon entfernt ist. In Korea gehört Starcraft und Warcraft (und co) sicher zur (Jugend)Kultur (wobei die ersten Gamer sicherlich auch schon erwachsen sind un Familie haben). Aber ganu wie Bilder oder Musik für viele nichts mit Kultur zutun haben, können abere mit Schützenfest und Karneval nichts anfangen. Und genau so können viele mit Videospielen nicht anfangen. Trotzdem ist Deutschland auch für Videospiele bekannt und daher würde ich es auch zur deutschen Kultur zählen. Und genau wie jeder Bach, Mozart, Goethe und Brecht kennen sollte, werden bald auch Firmen wie Valve, Blizzard und als deutsches Beispiel Crytek irgentwann eine Art Kultur bringen. Aber gerade in meinem alter (18-25 oder auch 30) trifft man viele, die Half Life, Final Fantasy, Super Mario und co. als Kultur bezeichnen. Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass meine Kinder noch HL spielen werden und sich mit Final Fantasy 1337 die Wochenenden vergnügen und sicherlich wird es irgentwann mal Museen geben, die nicht nur in alten Verkaufsräumen oder Hallen zu finden sein werden, sondern, wie Museen die sich mit etablierten Kulturgut beschäftigen, in eigenen Gebäuden.


----------



## BlizzLord (21. März 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das nur gewisse Spiele als Kulturgut gelten können.
> 
> Jedes kann hier ja nicht zählen, es ist wie bei Gemälden, nur die wirklich guten Bilder gehören dazu, aber das was ein 16 Jähriger aus Langeweile macht eher nicht.
> 
> ...



Zum Thema "Nur gute Bilder" wenn ich sehe das ein Bild das aus 5 Strichen und 2 kreisen besteht als "Meisterwerk" bezeichnet wird frag ich mich was daran Kulturgut sein soll. :>


----------



## Bröselmonster (21. März 2011)

Nein


----------



## benwingert (21. März 2011)

nach der allgemeinen definition sind sie auf jeden fall kulturgut. "kultur sind gemeinsam geteilte informationen". und das sind spiele nun mal. übrigens trifft das auch auf youtube, die nachrichten und burger king zu =) ich persönlich finde dass alle spiele kulturgut sind, es sei denn es sind 20 punkte gammelspiele.
MfG


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. März 2011)

Ja, gibt es. Aber nicht alle.

Bulletstorm würde ich nicht als Kulturgut bezeichnen, Bioshock hingegen schon. Shadow of the colossus (nie gespielt) ist bestimmt auch eine Art Kunst


----------



## cell81469 (21. März 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar für das "Ja ohne aber" gevoted, bin aber der Meinung, dass die Allgemeinheit in Deutschland noch weit davon entfernt ist. In Korea gehört Starcraft und Warcraft (und co) sicher zur (Jugend)Kultur (wobei die ersten Gamer sicherlich auch schon erwachsen sind un Familie haben). Aber ganu wie Bilder oder Musik für viele nichts mit Kultur zutun haben, können abere mit Schützenfest und Karneval nichts anfangen. Und genau so können viele mit Videospielen nicht anfangen. Trotzdem ist Deutschland auch für Videospiele bekannt und daher würde ich es auch zur deutschen Kultur zählen. Und genau wie jeder Bach, Mozart, Goethe und Brecht kennen sollte, werden bald auch Firmen wie Valve, Blizzard und als deutsches Beispiel Crytek irgentwann eine Art Kultur bringen. Aber gerade in meinem alter (18-25 oder auch 30) trifft man viele, die Half Life, Final Fantasy, Super Mario und co. als Kultur bezeichnen. Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass meine Kinder noch HL spielen werden und sich mit Final Fantasy 1337 die Wochenenden vergnügen und sicherlich wird es irgentwann mal Museen geben, die nicht nur in alten Verkaufsräumen oder Hallen zu finden sein werden, sondern, wie Museen die sich mit etablierten Kulturgut beschäftigen, in eigenen Gebäuden.



Gehört Starcraft in Korea nicht zum Test ob man ins Land darf?^^

Naja Spaß an den Scherz, 
Meiner ansicht nach sind Spiele Ganz klar Kulturgut den laut wikipedia 


> Der Begriff des Kulturguts wird im deutschen Sprachraum vielfältig verwendet. Er umfasst sowohl bewegliche wie auch unbewegliche Güter. Kulturgüter sind in der Regel von archäologischer, geschichtlicher, literarischer, künstlerischer und/oder wissenschaftlicher Bedeutung. „Kulturgüter“ oder „Kulturgut“ können sowohl Bestände von Bibliotheken, Archiven und Museen als auch Gebäude (Baudenkmäler wie Kirchen, Klöster, Schlösser) sein. Seit den 1960er Jahren werden auch Werke der technischen Kultur verstärkt als Kulturgut anerkannt (z.B. historische Produktionsanlagen, Verkehrsmittel etc.). Kulturgüter stammen häufig aus der Hochkultur, sie können aber auch zur Volkskultur, der Alltagskultur oder Industriekultur gehören.
> 
> Häufig wird der Begriff verwendet, wenn es um den „Erhalt“ von bewahrens- oder schützenswerten Kulturgütern oder um den erfolgten resp. drohenden „Verlust“ in Kriegen oder bei Katastrophen geht.[/qoute]
> 
> ...


----------



## Falathrim (21. März 2011)

Hängt wohl alles von den Spielen ab...
Carl on Duty: Modern Donut 2 - Jetzt mit Levelfunktion für die Donuts und ganz neuen freischaltbaren Donuts ist nicht gerade Kulturgut...aber die Final Fantasy-Reihe und einige andere Spiele sicherlich, die sind vom Skript besser als so mancher Roman und überzeugen auch mit stimmiger Präsentation...also ja, Computerspiele sind Kulturgut, aber nicht alle


----------



## Neritia (22. März 2011)

*husthust* Spiele und Kultur? AUFJEDENFALL 

auch wenn diese "Kultur" erst in den Kinderschuhen steckt (wie bereits erwähnt und ich nenne es aus prinzip kultur). Waren Spiele am Anfang nur was für NERDS und GEEKS, haben sie sich mittlerweile zu einer unterhaltung für jederman(jederfrau) hochgearbeitet. Egal ob man sich mit der Wii einfach ein bisschen vergnügt, oder aber auch "professionel" irgendeinen shooter oder sonstiges Spiel spielt.
Spiele sind mittlerweile überall und wie einer meiner vorposter schon erwähnt hat, kann man sehr wohl auch kulturelle unterschiede feststellen. Ich glaube hätte damals irgendwer gefragt: findest du Mozart ist ein Kulturgut hätte auch einige mal den kopf geschüttelt 
Kultur fängt immer klein an, meist in Untergrundkulturen oder Jugendkulturen (siehe HipHop, Metal, Goth) mittlerweile sind es anerkannte Jugendkulturen und auch mehr. 
Die Spielkultur entwickelt sich immer weiter, die SpielerInnen werden älter, neue SpielerInnen kommen nach. 

Spiele selbst gibt es aber schon ziemlich lange, in einigen Stämmen wurde schon früher das "Wort" Spiel erwähnt, und auch genau definiert (mir fällt leider die Literatur dazu nicht mehr ein). Auch bei einigen für uns "Naturvölker" spielt das Spiel an sich eine große Rolle. Ha Literatur gefunden 

Huizinga, J. (1997): Homo Ludens, Vom Ursprung der Kultur im Spiel, S. 9 – 22 (Wesen und
Bedeutung des Spiels als Kulturerscheinung)

das könnte bei Interesse auch noch interessant sein:

Vogelsang, W. (2000): „Ich bin, wenn ich spiele“, Ludische Identitäten im Netz, in: Thimm, C.
(Hrsg.), Soziales im Netz

und zum Ende nochmal was ganz feines  



> Das Spiel ist, die Freiheit etwas zu tun, und zu wissen es zu tun. Sich trotzdem an gewisse Regeln freiwillig zu halten, wenn man in diese Welt eintaucht. Das Spiel ist nichts alltägliches sondern etwas besonderes und findet manchmal sogar zu gewissen Zeiten statt, beziehungsweise spielen wir nur in unserer Freizeit. Das Spiel kann dazu auch noch zeitlich und/oder räumlich begrenzt sein. (vgl. Huizinga)




Also warum sollte ein (Computer-)Spiel kein Kulturgut sein wenn sich doch so viele Kulturwissenschaftler damit beschäftigen


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. März 2011)

Wiki sagt:



> Ein *Kulturgut* ist ein Ergebnis künstlerischer Produktion oder ein anderes menschliches Zeugnis, das als wichtig und erhaltenswert anerkannt ist



Offensichtlich fallen da auch historisch wertvolle Dinge darunter.
Und allein von der Seite her würde ich Pong, Pac-Man und Tetris auf jeden Fall dazurechnen.
(und natürlich Duke Nukem. "Hail to the King Baby" )

Aber genausowenig wie jedes Buch oder jeder Film automatisch Kulturgut ist, ist es jedes Spiel.


----------



## Dracun (22. März 2011)

Ohrensammler .. du hast einfach nur Recht  SO und nicht anders 

Spiele sind als Kulturgut anzusehen.


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

Nicht ein jedes Spiel kann als Kulturgut bezeichnet werden. Aber es gibt doch ein paar Spiele die aus der Masse herausstechen.
Es gibt wirklich spiele die ich als Kunst empfinde. Final Fantasy oder auch ein Half Life. Leider sind Computerspiele hier in Mitteleuropa für viele Menschen immer noch, fast schon ein Tabu thema. Siehe die ganze Killerspieldebatte.
Viele sind sich jedoch nicht bewusst, dass Gewalt in der Kultur, Kunst und Unterhaltung immer present war. Nur das Medium hat sich verändert.


----------



## Hobsbawm (22. März 2011)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mit dieser Frage eine so rege Diskussion auslösen würde. Erst einmal vielen Dank an alle, damit gebt ihr mir viel Inspiration für meinen Artikel.

@Alion: Ich denke, genau das ist der Punkt, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Das war auch einer der wesentlichen Gründe, weshalb ich diesen Artikel schreiben wollte. Zwar ist der Kreis an Personen, den unsere kleine Zeitung erreicht, äußerst gering, aber es geht doch ums Prinzip. Ich denke, es ist ähnlich wie mit dem Fernsehen und davor mit Büchern (Beispiel: Leiden des jungen Werthers); da haben die Leute auch gesagt, dass dadurch die Jugend verroht etc.


----------



## Neritia (22. März 2011)

Die Jüngeren brachten die Älteren immer schon etwas in Verzweiflung 

Hört man nicht immer wieder, dass die Welt mit dieser Jugend ned mehr lang erhalten bleiben wird?

Werte und Normen verändern sich 

@ Alion
Ich denke schon, dass man jedes Spiel als Kulturgut ansehen kann. wie Ohrensammler bereits erwähnt hat gehören sogar Spiele wie Tetris und Pac-Man dazu. Nur weil es nicht "Storytechnisch" oder optisch etwas über eine bestimmte Nationalkultur aussagt, heißt es nicht dass es kein Kulturgut ist. Schlussendlich ist selbst die "Computerszene" eine bestimmte Kultur, somit auch die Dinge die in diesen Szenen, als Kulturgut anzusehen. 
Nur weil wir oft glauben Kultur muss etwas sein das alt ist, dass sich bewiesen hat, kann man nicht gleich alles "neue" als nicht kulturell wertvoll ansehen.

@ Hobsbawm
Auch wenn der Artikel nur einen kleinen Kreis erreicht, erreicht er zumindest eine bestimmte Leserschaft. Ich denke, und hoffe, dass wir vielleicht den Artikel auch zu lesen bekommen, wenn nicht könntest du mir den ja vielleicht zuschicken ich würde mir den selbst gern durchlesen . Da in den allgemeinen Medien recht wenig darüber berichtet wird, außer es ist wieder mal eine Diskussion über Killerspiele im Gange, würde mich der Artikel wirklich interessieren .


----------



## The Paladin (22. März 2011)

Ich kann es mir schon vorstellen

Irgendwann in 30 - 40 Jahren gehen wir mit unseren Enkeln in ein Museum über Videospiele und erzählen ihnen von den Gloreichen Zeiten wo es keine Noob-Tubes, Auto-Aiming und Qicktime (Schreibt man dass so?) gab. 

Wir erzählen ihnen über die ersten Pokemon Spiele und wie es Anfangs "nur" 151 Pokemon gab und die Spiele am Game Boy noch Schwarz/Weiß waren.

Wir erzählen wie wir Japano RPGs wie Lufia 2 auf der NES gespielt haben und der erste Boss schon meistens ein Grund zum verzweifeln war ^^

Wir erzählen wie das Internet immer schneller/immer besser wurde und wir am Anfang nur die 56 k Modems hatten mit ihren geilen Geräuschen.


Irgendwie werde ich ganz Nostalgisch wenn ich an die Zukunft denke.


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Wir erzählen wie das Internet immer schneller/immer besser wurde und wir am Anfang nur die 56 k Modems hatten mit ihren geilen Geräuschen.


Wir haben noch so einen alten Fax im Büro der noch diese geschäusche macht. Da werd ich auch immer ganz nostalgisch. 



Neritia schrieb:


> @ Alion
> Ich denke schon, dass man jedes Spiel als Kulturgut ansehen kann. wie Ohrensammler bereits erwähnt hat gehören sogar Spiele wie Tetris und Pac-Man dazu. Nur weil es nicht "Storytechnisch" oder optisch etwas über eine bestimmte Nationalkultur aussagt, heißt es nicht dass es kein Kulturgut ist. Schlussendlich ist selbst die "Computerszene" eine bestimmte Kultur, somit auch die Dinge die in diesen Szenen, als Kulturgut anzusehen.
> Nur weil wir oft glauben Kultur muss etwas sein das alt ist, dass sich bewiesen hat, kann man nicht gleich alles "neue" als nicht kulturell wertvoll ansehen.


Stimmt schon, dass man auch Spiele wie Tetris, Pacman oder Mario zum Kulturgut zählen muss.
Diese Kultur ist allerdings nicht auf Länder bezogen sondern schon fast Global. Super Mario ist zwar in Japan entwickelt worden. Jedoch gibt es fast keinen Menschen der den kleinen Klempner nicht kennt. Zumindest in der Westlichen Welt.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. März 2011)

> Nicht ein jedes Spiel kann als Kulturgut bezeichnet werden.



Das müssen Kulturkritiker entscheiden .

Videospiele fallen eindeutig unter die Alltagskultur und von daher sind sie ein Kulturgut.

Musik ist ein Kulturgut.
Wenn du Musik illegal kopierst gibts ne Abmahnung.
Kopierst du Spiele illegal gibts ne Abmahnung vom selben Anwalt wegen der selben Sache .
Spiele sind ein Kulturgut.


----------



## lavora123 (23. März 2011)

[font="arial, sans-serif"]Es ist gelogen, dass Videogames Kids beeinflussen.

Hätte PACMAN das&#65279; getan,

würden wir heute durch dunkle Räume irren,

Pillen fressen und elektronische Musik hören.

(Christian Wilson)

[/font]


----------



## Kafka (23. März 2011)

lavora123 schrieb:


> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Es ist gelogen, dass Videogames Kids beeinflussen.
> 
> Hätte PACMAN das&#65279; getan,
> 
> ...



Hmmm die Beschreibung erinnert mich an diese Subkultur abkömmlinge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man nennt sie Raver, und wenn man von den schrillen Lichtshows absieht passt deren gängiger Aufendhaltsort auch zu "[font="arial, sans-serif"]würden wir heute durch dunkle Räume irren"[/font]


----------



## Ol@f (23. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wiki sagt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bleibt dann nur zu klären wie wertvoll das Gut ist.


----------



## shadow24 (23. März 2011)

Hobsbawm schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Mitbuffies da draußen,
> 
> ich schreibe gerade für die Göttinger Studentenzeitung "Augusta" einen Artikel darüber, ob Videospiele als Kulturgut (wie Filme, Bücher, etc.) zu verstehen sind - auch als Ansatz zur Killerspiele-Frage. Daher habe ich obige Umfrage erstellt und würde mich freuen, wenn möglichst viele User daran teilnehmen würden. Kommentare sind ebenfalls gern gesehen.
> 
> Danke schonmal im Voraus.




ich meine Kultur ist alles was eine gesellschaft prägt und gerade die kiddys heutzutage sind doch eine reine pc-generation,von daher muss man wohl leider bei videospielen,welche die jugendlichen zu hauf konsumieren,von kulturgut sprechen...
vor 20 jahren hätte man das noch nicht zum kulturgut gezählt.heute schon...


----------



## shadow24 (23. März 2011)

lavora123 schrieb:


> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Es ist gelogen, dass Videogames Kids beeinflussen.
> 
> Hätte PACMAN das&#65279; getan,
> 
> ...



ist doch in jeder disco heutzutage so...


----------



## Konov (23. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Nicht ein jedes Spiel kann als Kulturgut bezeichnet werden. Aber es gibt doch ein paar Spiele die aus der Masse herausstechen.



Das würde ich auch so sehen.

Es kommt schon darauf an, ob von einem Spiel eine kulturelle Bedeutung ausgeht.
Es muss keine große Bedeutung sein, da ja generell die Spiele keine so große Bedeutung haben wie literarische Meisterwerke z.B.

Aber das wird sich in der Zukunft vielleicht ändern.

Beispiel:
Die Gran Turismo Reihe könnte man sicher knapp als Kulturgut der Japaner bezeichnen.
Die Test Drive Reihe hingegen würde ich nicht als Kulturgut bezeichnen, weil der Bekanntheitsgrad und die kulturelle Bedeutung (wie häufig wird es gespielt, wie oft ist es in den Medien, von wem wurde es wie und warum entwickelt etc...) sehr gering sind.



shadow24 schrieb:


> ich meine Kultur ist alles was eine gesellschaft prägt und gerade die kiddys heutzutage sind doch eine reine pc-generation,von daher muss man wohl leider bei videospielen,welche die jugendlichen zu hauf konsumieren,von kulturgut sprechen...
> vor 20 jahren hätte man das noch nicht zum kulturgut gezählt.heute schon...



Richtig, genauso wie man VOR Beginn des Buchdrucks im 16. Jahrhundert niemals daran gedacht hätte, Bücher als Kulturgut zu bezeichnen.
Von daher... alles eine Frage des zeitlichen Rahmens. Es wird auch in der Zukunft vermutlich Dinge geben deren Bedeutung sich dann erst entwickelt und die wir heute nicht abschätzen können.


----------



## Laxera (23. März 2011)

hm, ich muss sagen, JA - aber es kommt auch auf's spiel an, Dragon Age: Origins/Awakening und so weiter (also RPGs mit nem haufen story) auf jedenfall, aber sowas wie "simple, draufhalten bis sich nix mehr rührt" wie serious sam (obwohl das auch toll ist, vor allem wenn man sauer ist um frust ab zu lassen)

d.h. wie bei filmen halt, so schnetzel zeug wie SAW (finde diese art filme dumm, genau wie sowas wie "the kube") sicher nicht, aber sowas wie TITANIC, LORD OF THE RINGS etc. sicher, genau wie Matrix (teil eins, der rest ist schon wieder nicht gut genug IMHO)....

fazit: da denkt wohl jeder anders drüber (viele find das sowas wie SAW kulturgut ist, ich halt net d.h. jedem seine sache)

mfg LAX


----------



## The Paladin (23. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hm, ich muss sagen, JA - aber es kommt auch auf's spiel an, Dragon Age: Origins/Awakening und so weiter (also RPGs mit nem haufen story) auf jedenfall, aber sowas wie "simple, draufhalten bis sich nix mehr rührt" wie serious sam (obwohl das auch toll ist, vor allem wenn man sauer ist um frust ab zu lassen)
> 
> d.h. wie bei filmen halt, so schnetzel zeug wie SAW (finde diese art filme dumm, genau wie sowas wie "the kube") sicher nicht, aber sowas wie TITANIC, *LORD OF THE RINGS* etc. sicher, genau wie Matrix (teil eins, der rest ist schon wieder nicht gut genug IMHO)....
> 
> ...



Lord of the Rings gab es zuerst als Buch. Also ist es schon längst Kulturgut.

(Aus Wikipedia)

*Der Herr der Ringe* (englischer Originaltitel *The Lord of the Rings*) ist ein Roman von John Ronald Reuel Tolkien. Er gehört zu den erfolgreichsten Romanen des 20. Jahrhunderts, ist ein Klassiker der Fantasy-Literatur und gilt als grundlegendes Werk der High Fantasy. Im englischen Original in drei Teilen in den Jahren 1954 und 1955 veröffentlicht, erschien die erste deutsche Übersetzung 1969/1970. Weltweit wurde der Roman etwa 150 Millionen Mal verkauft.


Ansonsten, was wird aus Videospielen die keine eigene Geschichte haben, sondern wo man nur rumballert? Oder wird Call of Duty 
(1 - 3 + 5) unter "Historische Kriegssimulation" eingestuft ^^


----------



## Hobsbawm (25. März 2011)

@Neritia: Ich hatte eigentlich vor, den Artikel hier nochmal irgendwie zu posten, mal schauen wie ich das am besten mache. Sonst schicke ich dir noch einmal eine PN.


----------



## Neritia (25. März 2011)

super danke ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (25. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Wir erzählen wie wir Japano RPGs wie Lufia 2 auf der SNES gespielt haben und der erste Boss schon meistens ein Grund zum verzweifeln war ^^



So viel Zeit muss sein ^^

Spiele wie DA Origins würde ich niemals als Kulturgut gelten lassen. Man darf nicht von den Absatzzahlen ausgehen. Spiele wie Pacman, welches eine ganze Generation prägte, Super Mario, dessen Protagonist die Welt eroberte und Tetris, welches sogar die Aufmerksamkeit der Regierung der UDSSR damals hinterm eisernen Vorhang auf sich lenkte, sind schon Kulturgut. Diese Spiele haben es geschafft in den Mittelpunkt der Menschen zu geraten. Der Duke, die Ultima-Serie usw. wären vielleicht auch noch als solches anzusehen, da diese doch eine Gewisse "Gemeinschaft" oder auch Szene um sich hatten. Selbst Counterstrike und WoW sind als solche Nennenswert, weil diese eben international geshen eine doch relativ wichtige Rolle haben, auch wenn sie sich permanent im Kreuzfeuer der Politik befinden.

DA Origins, Crysis usw. sind aber nichts anderes als Massenware, ohne Sinn und Verstand. Das muss nicht heißen, dass sie schlecht sind. Aber ganz bestimmt kein Kulturgut. Dies Trifft aber auch auf vieles im Bereich der Musik, Literatur und darstellenden Künste zu.


----------

